
It looks to me that Nintendo tried turning the SNES into a full blown 'computer' - easton
https://www.reddit.com/r/retrogaming/comments/hxy4je/gigaleak_it_looks_to_me_that_nintendo_tried/
======
mr-ron
Great video that summarizes whats going on here. Seems like a big deal to a
lot of people interested in this era of games:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDPwLE7DBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDPwLE7DBw)

------
xenadu02
After the video game crash several companies, including Nintendo, rebranded
their next-gen systems as "home computers" to avoid the stigma of being a
"video game" system. In that light I don't think it's terribly surprising.

~~~
contextfree
Video game crash was 1983 and affected the US marketing and positioning of NES
(8-bit), this is 1991 and SNES (16-bit).

